# Picking up Lucy Friday



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Thought, I would post a picture of our soon to be four legged daughter  We pick up this little one Friday morning. She has been dubbed Circus Girl by the breeder. She likes to pose for the camera and everyone else as well 8)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

She is cute, and I think she knows it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Lucy is an extreme example of the canine CUTIE PIE!!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so cute. You will have to post more pics once she is home.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

LOVE HER!!!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is a cutie and we cannot wait to get her! She will be one spoiled little girl! I will definitely post more pictures of her. Our breeder is up in the Catskills, so not a far drive for us from the city. Anyone have an Anderson Vizsla?


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Adorable, enjoy and take lots of pictures! They grow so quickly! :-*


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

When Lucy gets settled in, you can bring her out to meet Copper.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Linescreamer I remember from a previous post you were in NJ. Where in NJ? Do you do alot with the Vizsla Club out there?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would but, it is not a very active club. I was going to attend the last event but it was cancelled due to rain and not rescheduled. They only have a few activities each year. The Vizsla club of Greater NY Area seems to be more active. I am right off route 78W about 15 min out of the Holland tunnel.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh my heck how I love a cute little Vizsla puppy. She's adorable.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

We picked up Lucy today and she did a fantastic job in the car. I had to share a picture of her in the car. It was way too cute! Luckily we did not hit traffic coming home. After exploring her new home and playing lots she is passed out in between our dining room chairs at my feet


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lucy is absolutely adorable!! Big day for her, to be sure. Remember, she is probably going to miss her Mama and brothers and sisters. I'm sure she will be getting lots of love, though! Congratulations on your new family member. She will steal your heart in no time.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Very, very cute! take and post a lot of pics!


----------

